

The Secret of User Activity Streams and Cohort Metrics - bmull
http://blog.500startups.com/2011/02/08/build-a-killer-product-faster-the-secret-of-user-activity-streams-and-cohort-metrics/

======
bmull
Great post by Dan Martell of Flowtown about their new product Timely.is

~~~
jdunck
That's funny, I thought it was about cohort analysis for spotting trends that
might otherwise be obscured in confounding variables.

~~~
jamesshamenski
Calling a real time user activity stream a 'cohort' is technically accurate
but I think it sounds inappropriate in this context.

~~~
samstokes
The first half of the article discussed the user activity stream. The second
half discussed their (separate) dashboard showing activation metrics segmented
by cohort.

